# "Planning for harder times: accumulating non-perishable everyday items."



## Chris (12 Sep 2011)

The idea of this thread came to me after looking at ONQs thread on Post Recession Prices. While writing a reply to the thread I remembered a radio interview I heard in a taxi in Germany about two years ago. The guy being interviewed had started accumulating non-perishable everyday items in the early 90s. I only heard two items before I left the taxi, but it did make for interesting listening. He had calculated his remaining life span from an actuarial point of view and then started accumulating stuff. The two items I heard him mention were razor blades and kitchen foil, both of which had gone up 70% since he had bought them, and in the case of kitchen foil the same brand was now 15% narrower. He had also kept the till receipts in order to make sure he didn't use something that hadn't gone up in price. Unfortunately I didn't hear the full interview as my taxi journey was over.

So here is a request for ideas of how to prepare for high price inflation, as is expected by Walmart's CEO: http://www.zerohedge.com/article/wal-mart-ceo-america-prepare-serious-inflation

Some things I thought of are listed below, but I'm sure there are more and possibly reasons why some of mine wouldn't be suitable:
1) razor blades
2) kitchen foil
3) cling film
4) light bulbs
5) soap
6) bin bags
7) drain unblocker (I recently bought some that had no use by date)
8) hoover bags (maybe better to switch to a Dyson)
9) batteries (not sure what the shelf life is)
10) high alcohol spirits (I like my whiskey)
11) candles 
12) fire lighters
13) matches
14) dental floss
15) tooth brushes
16) socks
17) pencils


Some less practical items:
1) coal (a neighbour of my in-laws took delivery of 40 bags of coal last winter as he has space to store it)
2) oil
3) gas
4) fire wood
5) petrol/diesel


----------



## Time (16 Nov 2011)

When the Euro collapses, you will need all those and some guns to defend your stash. 

You have forgot can foods and dried milk. Those will be needed once anarchy starts.


----------



## elcato (16 Nov 2011)

Adding my tuppence worth, I saw a telly program once (no idea what) where a guy made the point that no matter how much you weight can fluctuate with diets or binges your feet always stay the same size, so you gotta add shoes to the list.


----------



## STEINER (16 Nov 2011)

I once bought about 6 years worth of old spice sensitive shaving gel as a local shop was basically giving it away.  I wouldn't really be interested in accumulating loads of clingfilm or foil etc as I hate clutter.  I do admit to having about 40 cans of Baxters soup in the kitchen presses, but this will be used by year end.  My mother accumulates packets of Erin/McDonnells soups/sauces by the hundred!  In the past I used to go through them and throw away about a dozen or so as they were out of date, so she wasn't saving anything.


----------



## Mongola (16 Nov 2011)

This could be a great challenge for the guys on "Extreme couponning" . I personnally would buy larger quantities of items when on sale (larger but reasonable quantities!) especially non perishable items as they will get used anyways eventually and it does balance out next week's shopping as there will be some items you do not need to buy again. I love Time's comment though: be prepared to defend your stash indeed!


----------



## T McGibney (16 Nov 2011)

Chris said:


> 1) razor blades
> 2) kitchen foil
> 3) cling film
> 4) light bulbs
> ...



Practically all these items are cheaper in Ireland than they were 10 or 15 years ago, at least in real terms, if you shop in Lidl or Aldi. Some of them are at least as cheap in nominal terrms.


----------



## Purple (16 Nov 2011)

Things to invest in:
Fishing line and hooks 
Flint & Steel
A good axe (for firewood)
A good bow and a large quantity of arrows (for hunting dogs after all the farm animals have been eaten)
Galvanised Nails
Guns & ammunition (if you can get it)
Water purification tablets
Clockwork radio
Clockwork phone

I remember hearing that, taking an average 10 year price,  by weight bread is the same relative price in gold as it was 2000 years ago so hold some gold.

When civilisation collapses and we’re back in a barter economy all of the above will be valuable, particularly the gold; that’ll be worth its weight in gold.

Things not to bother with;
Razor blades (looking like a big hairy lunatic will help dissuade others from trying to take your stuff)
Soap (as above)
Shampoo (as above)
Nasal  spray (see items 1-3)


----------



## ajapale (16 Nov 2011)

Title expanded and thread moved from Other financial issues to  Consumer Issues and Rights   	>  "Planning for harder times: accumulating non-perishable everyday items."


----------



## onq (16 Nov 2011)

Bows are high tech.
Arrows tend to be of the non-return type.
Therefore I have undertaken cost-cutting as follows -

Rocks - plentiful supply hereabouts, large and made of granite.
Sling made of cloth (as in David and Goliath type) not rubber (perishes)

Live at the top of a hill and don't worry about water purification - invest in barrels for collection - start a fish farm.

Clockwork radio - check.
Fás Course in sending Smoke Signals - check.
Large covered hole in ground to "collect" people bringing guns and ammunition - check.

Per the recent advice that "by weight bread is the same relative price in gold as it was 2000 years ago" I suggest hoarding some flour and water and yeast and marrying someone who can cook.
This will place you at a great advantage to the guy hoarding the gold, who will find that while he has a potentially very rich diet, its not very nutritious.
Expect the price of bread to go up and gold to fall.

Grow beard - check.
Have sex with wife and save on batteries - check.


----------



## Purple (16 Nov 2011)

oh, and sorry for wrecking your thread Chris


----------



## ajapale (16 Nov 2011)

Chris,

Can you let us know whether this is a serious thread or just trivia?

aj


----------



## chrisboy (16 Nov 2011)

Coloured chalk for drawing woolie mammoths on cave walls..


----------



## ajapale (16 Nov 2011)

chrisboy said:


> Coloured chalk for drawing woolie mammoths on cave walls..



Thanks for that Chris, moved to StB.

aj


----------



## truthseeker (16 Nov 2011)

Purple said:


> Things to invest in:
> Fishing line and hooks
> Flint & Steel
> A good axe (for firewood)
> ...


 
Eh, are you preparing for the Zombie Apocalypse? 

I recommend some kind of a flame thrower. You should also raid the pharmacies early for painkillers (lets see them harrass you about codeine meds then!) and antibiotics, last thing you want is to be taken down by an infection from a scratch on the arm when youve successfully defended yourself from Zombies for months on end. 

As well as a flint and steel, steel wool and a battery for making fire in wet conditions (it IS Ireland). If youre good at the GAA a hurl and sliotar would come in handy for taking Zombies out from a distance.

Try and steal a Toyota flatbed truck - I watched one being rightly destroyed on some car program and they were able to get it going again in minutes with a spanner and a drop of WD40. Go forever they do - or my old Ford Fiesta which also went forever, but would be less sturdy for slamming Zombies with.


----------



## DB74 (16 Nov 2011)

My apocolypse bunker in my back garden is still well stocked (I presume) since 1998 when I was expecting the meltdown from Y2K


----------



## Marion (16 Nov 2011)

So how many tins of beans should one store. Would it be better to get the clip ones or the ones that need a tin opener? It's getting deadly serious now isn't it? 

Marion


----------



## flossie (16 Nov 2011)

Is it wrong i am starting to see images from 'Shaun of the Dead' reading through these posts? Adding a couple of items:

shoes. With a decent sole. Should help me run, get over uneven terrain.
toothbrush and toothpaste. I can't function if i don't think my breath smells OK. Plus it should save on being taken out by gum disease or abscess.
solar phone chargers. Then I can try to contact people to get me out of here.


----------



## DrMoriarty (16 Nov 2011)

Marion said:


> So how many tins of beans should one store. Would it be better to get the clip ones or the use that need a tin opener? It's getting deadly serious now isn't it?


 You want to be stuck in a bunker with people living on a diet of beans?


----------



## Ceist Beag (16 Nov 2011)

Ok so should I scrap plans to get a blu-ray and surround sound system for Christmas? ...


----------



## Purple (16 Nov 2011)

DrMoriarty said:


> You want to be stuck in a bunker with people living on a diet of beans?



Lol


----------



## thedaras (16 Nov 2011)

I bought a "wind up" radio,Could come in handy in the bunker!
I would buy stuff that's on special offer ,in bulk ,like:
Deodorant
Washing powder
Dish washer tablets
Shampoo
Conditioners
Toilet rolls.
Tea bags
Cereal
Baby wipes etc


----------



## Marion (16 Nov 2011)

DrMoriarty said:


> You want to be stuck in a bunker with people living on a diet of beans?



 +1


I'm going with FSR instead

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkSWWiAztkM

Marion


----------



## truthseeker (16 Nov 2011)

flossie said:


> shoes. With a decent sole. Should help me run, get over uneven terrain.
> toothbrush and toothpaste. I can't function if i don't think my breath smells OK. Plus it should save on being taken out by gum disease or abscess.
> solar phone chargers. Then I can try to contact people to get me out of here.


 
Excellent ideas on the shoes - good solid hiking boots, but dont forget you can easily replace your shoes from the feet of the dead people lying around so I wouldnt spend too much.

If you can manage to capture a dentist and keep him under gunpoint for incidences of tooth decay all the better.

Depending on the nature of the apocalypse, we might not be able to see the sun for the solar chargers, also, god knows how long the mobile phone networks will run for, lets face it theyre not great now. Might be better to get a satellite phone like in Jurassic Park, one would assume the satellites will still be there despite the global apocalypse?

Im thinking we might need to go more basic though - like a mirror for signalling?


----------



## Gordanus (16 Nov 2011)

thedaras said:


> Toilet rolls



I'm really glad somebody mentioned toilet paper!

Also: tampons.

I think my daughter has several years supply of hair conditioner, so we'll be able to barter some for food.


----------



## micmclo (16 Nov 2011)

No mention of a shotgun and plently of ammo?

When times get rough and it's every man for himself, you'll be needing it
_Ge'er off my land_ 

Oh and a DVD copy of The Road, bleakest film I've ever seen but good training


----------



## Vanilla (17 Nov 2011)

onq said:


> Have sex with wife and save on batteries - check.


----------



## Firefly (17 Nov 2011)

vanilla said:


>


lol


----------



## Leo (17 Nov 2011)

truthseeker said:


> Might be better to get a satellite phone like in Jurassic Park, one would assume the satellites will still be there despite the global apocalypse?


 
Forget it, they still need the ground stations to operate. You need CB radio!


----------



## DB74 (17 Nov 2011)

Leo said:


> Forget it, they still need the ground stations to operate. You need CB radio!



I am so getting these then

http://www.amazon.com/Digital-Blue-LG13000-Walkie-Talkies/dp/B002L6I9ZY


----------



## Mrs Vimes (17 Nov 2011)

What's really amusing me about this thread is that it was started (probably seriously) by Chris, but then when ajapale the mod asked if it was serious, chrisboy made a (funny) joke and aj thought it was the OP and left it run


----------



## Lex Foutish (17 Nov 2011)

Mrs Vimes said:


> What's really amusing me about this thread is that it was started (probably seriously) by Chris, but then when ajapale the mod asked if it was serious, chrisboy made a (funny) joke and aj thought it was the OP and left it run


 
Thank God for AJ!


----------



## horusd (19 Nov 2011)

thedaras said:


> I bought a "wind up" radio,Could come in handy in the bunker!
> I would buy stuff that's on special offer ,in bulk ,like:
> Deodorant
> Washing powder
> ...




I think you have a cleanliness fetish, the daras ... dishwasher tablets ! wha...?

PS: Very funny post Truthseeker


----------

